
The Oatmeal v. FunnyJunk, Part III - palebluedot
http://www.popehat.com/2012/06/15/the-oatmeal-v-funnyjunk-part-iii-charles-carreons-lifetime-movie-style-dysfunctional-relationship-with-the-internet/#more-14866
======
droithomme
"security attacks instigated by Matt Inman"

That sure as heck sounds defamatory, but I bet the words are carefully chosen.

> instigated - 2. Incite someone to do something, esp. something bad.

Hm, now it seems nuanced word selection asking what the definition of "is" is.

What does incite mean then?

> in·cite - To provoke and urge on: troublemakers who incite riots; inciting
> workers to strike.

Hm, although Inman's articles may have provoked others outraged by Mr.
Carreon's absurd legal demand letter, I see no evidence Inman urged anyone on.
Carreon's letter itself was sufficiently inciteful to inspire attacks from
unknown parties of its own accord.

Mr. Carreon may be attempting to provoke Mr. Inman into an emotional state
where he says something that is actionable, or for Mr. Inman to unnecessarily
spend money on costly legal maneuvers that Mr. Carreon can then interact with
at no personal financial cost, eventually wearing out Mr. Inman.

If it was me, at this point I would document everything and not respond at all
beyond publicly posting all received correspondence letters without commentary
so that the facts of the case may speak for themselves to the public.

~~~
ktizo
If Inman has any sense at all (which he certainly seems to), he should sit
back with some popcorn at this point, watch the ensuing carnage, and just wait
for the day when he gets to photograph the money and that disturbing bear-love
drawing.

~~~
Kleptine
Agreed, while he generally posts with the best of intentions, I can see him
easily incriminating himself unintentionally with a haphazard response.

The charity idea was brilliant though.

------
hobin
I admit it, I chuckled. Sometimes I think this kind of news is the soap opera
for geeks.

~~~
Rudism
I haven't been this entertained since the Ocean Marketting saga of late last
year.

